# خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2005)

*خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

خالد أبن الوليد سيف الله المسلول

يذبح لله إله القمر الوثنى ويطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى بشرى ( راس آدمى ) صحابى مسلم راجع فى البداية والنهاية

 ‬من أجل أن نفهم خلفيّة العنف ،‮ ‬يجب علينا أن نعرف من هو خالد بن الوليد،‮ ‬الّذي‮ ‬أطلق عليه لقب‮ "‬سيف اللّه المسلول‮".  ‬خالد بن الوليد هذا،‮ ‬هو هو من أمر بقطع رأس مالك بن نويرة،‮ ‬وجعل رأسه المقطوع أثفية لقدر طبخ فيها الطّعام لعسكره‮.  ‬
هيّا نقرأ معًا ما رواه لنا التّراث‮: "‬كان مالك من أكثر النّاس شَعْرًا،‮ ‬وأنّ‮ ‬العسكر أثّفوا القدور برؤوسهم،‮ ‬فما من رأس إلاّ‮ ‬وصلت النّار إلى بشرته،‮ ‬ما خلا مالكًا فإنّ‮ ‬القدر نضجت وما نضجَ‮ ‬رأسُه من كثرة شَعْره،‮ ‬ووقى الشّعرُ‮ ‬البشرةَ‮ ‬من حرّ‮ ‬النّار أن تبلغ‮ ‬منه ذلك‮".  ‬ليس هذا فحسب،‮ ‬بل إنّ‮ ‬التّراث‮ ‬يعلّمنا أنّ‮ ‬خالدًا بن الوليد،‮ ‬المدعو سيف اللّه المسلول،‮ ‬قد فعل ذلك لأنّه رغب في‮ ‬امرأة مالك الّتي‮ »"كانَ‮ ‬يُقال إنّه لم‮ ‬يُرَ‮ ‬أحسنُ‮ ‬من ساقيها‮"‬،‮ ‬وبالفعل،‮ "‬يُقال إنّ‮ ‬خالد بن الوليد تزوّج بامرأة مالك ودخل بها،‮ ‬وعلى ذلك أجمع أهلُ‮ ‬العلم‮". 

http://history.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=bdy01450.htmوفى البداية والنهاية - الفصل السادس



 فصل في خبر مالك بن نويرة اليربوعي التميمي

وقتل ضرار بن الأزور مالك بن نويرة فلما سمع خالد الواعية خرج وقد فرغوا منهم، فقال: إذا أراد الله أمرا أصابه. واصطفى خالد امرأة مالك بن نويرة، وهي أم تميم ابنة المنهال، وكانت جميلة، فلما حلت بنى بها. ويقال: بل استدعى خالد مالك بن نويرة فأنبه على ما صدر منه من متابعة سجاح وعلى منعه الزكاة، وقال: ألم تعلم أنها قرينة الصلاة؟ فقال مالك: إن صاحبكم كان يزعم ذلك. فقال: أهو صاحبنا وليس بصاحبك؟! يا ضرار، اضرب عنقه. فضرب عنقه، وأمر برأسه فجعل مع حجرين، وطبخ على الثلاثة قدرا، فأكل منها خالد تلك الليلة ليرهب بذلك الأعراب من المرتدة وغيرهم. ويقال: إن شعر مالك جعلت النار تعمل فيه إلى أن نضج لحم القدر، ولم يفرغ الشعر لكثرته. وقد تكلم أبو قتادة مع خالد فيما صنع، وتقاولا في ذلك حتى ذهب أبو قتادة فشكاه إلى الصديق وتكلم عمر مع أبي قتادة في خالد، وقال للصديق: اعزله فإن في سيفه رهقا. فقال أبو بكر: لا أشيم سيفا سله الله على الكفار, وجاء متمم بن نويرة فجعل يشكو إلى الصديق خالدا، وعمر يساعده وينشد الصديق ما قال في أخيه من المراثي، فوداه الصديق من عنده. 

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=105#s5 إقرأ كيف ذبح خالد ابن الوليد سيف الله المسلول 70000 من أهل العراق من كتاب ابن كثير موقعة



في أبيات أخر اختصرناها. وقيل: إن متمما حزن على أخيه مالك حزنا شديدا؛ مكث سنة كاملة لم ينم الليل، ولم يزل حزينا عليه ينشد فيه الأشعار حتى مات، وكان أعور، فلم يزل يبكيه حتى سالت عينه العوراء بالدموع، وهذا أبلغ ما يكون من الحزن

وقال أيضا

لقـد لامنـي عنـد القبـور على البكا     رفيقـي لتـذراف الدمـوع السـوافك 
وقــال أتبكــي كـل قـبر رأيتـه           لقـبر ثـوى بيـن اللـوى فالدكادك 
فقلـت لـه إن الأسـى يبعـث الأسى      فــدعني فهــذا كلـه قـبر مـالك 




أكـــــــــل لحوم البشر فى تفسير آية قرآنية 



سورة النحل 16 آية 115 تفسير القرطبى 

ثُمَّ إِذَا وَجَدَ الْمُضْطَرّ مَيْتَة وَخِنْزِيرًا وَلَحْم اِبْن آدَم أَكَلَ الْمَيْتَة ; لِأَنَّهَا حَلَال فِي حَال . وَالْخِنْزِير وَابْن آدَم لَا يَحِلّ بِحَالٍ . وَالتَّحْرِيم الْمُخَفَّف أَوْلَى أَنْ يُقْتَحَم مِنْ التَّحْرِيم الْمُثَقَّل ; كَمَا لَوْ أُكْرِهَ أَنْ يَطَأ أُخْته أَوْ أَجْنَبِيَّة , وَطِئَ الْأَجْنَبِيَّة لِأَنَّهَا تَحِلّ لَهُ بِحَالٍ . وَهَذَا هُوَ الضَّابِط لِهَذِهِ الْأَحْكَام . وَلَا يَأْكُل اِبْن آدَم وَلَوْ مَاتَ ; قَالَهُ عُلَمَاؤُنَا , وَبِهِ قَالَ أَحْمَد وَدَاوُد . اِحْتَجَّ أَحْمَد بِقَوْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام : ( كَسْر عَظْم الْمَيِّت كَكَسْرِهِ حَيًّا ) .

وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِيّ : يَأْكُل لَحْم اِبْن آدَم . وَلَا يَجُوز لَهُ أَنْ يَقْتُل ذِمِّيًّا لِأَنَّهُ مُحْتَرَم الدَّم , وَلَا مُسْلِمًا وَلَا أَسِيرًا لِأَنَّهُ مَال الْغَيْر . فَإِنْ كَانَ حَرْبِيًّا أَوْ زَانِيًا مُحْصَنًا جَازَ قَتْله وَالْأَكْل مِنْهُ . وَشَنَّعَ دَاوُد عَلَى الْمُزَنِيّ بِأَنْ قَالَ : قَدْ أَبَحْت أَكْل لُحُوم الْأَنْبِيَاء فَغَلَبَ عَلَيْهِ اِبْن شُرَيْح بِأَنْ قَالَ : فَأَنْتَ قَدْ تَعَرَّضْت لِقَتْلِ الْأَنْبِيَاء إِذْ مَنَعْتهمْ مِنْ أَكْل الْكَافِر . قَالَ اِبْن الْعَرَبِيّ : الصَّحِيح عِنْدِي أَلَّا يَأْكُل الْآدَمِيّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَحَقَّقَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يُنْجِيه وَيُحْيِيه ; وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . 
هو مالك بن نويرة التميمي اليربوعي، من كبار بني تميم وبني يربوع، وصاحب شرف رفيع وأريحية عالية بين العرب، حتى لقد ضرب به المثل في الشجاعة والكرم والمبادرة إلى إسداء المعروف والأخذ بيد الملهوف، وكانت له الكلمة الناقدة في قبيلته، حتى أنه لما أسلم ورجع إلى قبيلته، وأخبرهم بإسلامه، وأعطاهم فكرة عن جوهر هذا الدين الجديد، أسلموا على يديه جميعاً لم يتخلف منهم رجل واحد.


من هو مالك بن نويرة اليربوعي التميمي الذى قطع راسه خالد بن الوليد وأكله وأغتصب أمرأته ؟ 
يقول مؤرخين المسلمين أن مالك بن نويرة صحابي جليل قابل رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، وأسلم على يديه، ونال منزلة رفيعة لديه، حتى أن النبي نصبة وكيلاً عنه في قبض زكاة قومه كلها وتقسيمها على الفقراء، وهذا دليل وثاقته واحتياطه وورعة(1).
وقد ايد مالك إمامة وخلافة أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) طبقاُ لآيات القرآن الكريم، وتبيان النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) عن أمر ربه سبحانه وتعالى يوم غدير خم ، والنبي عائد إلى المدينة المنورة بعد حجة الوداع - ( وهي حجة الإسلام التي لم يحج النبي سواها ) .
ولما علم بتنصيب أبي بكر خليفة على المسلمين في سقيفة بني ساعدة ، وعدم تولى الإمام علي الخلافة , الذى كان مشجعاً له عن إمرة المسلمين وإمامتهم ، فرفض الانقياد لأبي بكر، وامتنع عن بيعته ودفع الزكاة إليه(2). فأعاد أموال الزكاة لأصحابها من قومه وقال:

فقلت خذوا أموالكم غير خائفٍ ,,, ولا ناظرٍ ماذا يجيء مع الغذ 
فإن قـام بالديـن المحوّق قائمٌ ,,, أطعنا وقلنا الدين دين محمد(3).

http://www.14masom.com/hkaek-mn-tareek/index.htm 

.



http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=16&nAya=115 فَإِنْ كَانَ حَرْبِيًّا أَوْ زَانِيًا مُحْصَنًا جَازَ قَتْله وَالْأَكْل مِنْهُ _ امر محمد بالاكل من راس كل مسيحي او يهودي يذبح الاجابة في ثلاث اربع الصفحة



=================================================================

المـــــــــراجع 

1 -  وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان ج 6 ص 14 رقم 294 - الإصابة ج 5 ص 560.

2 - الفرقة الناجية للموسوي الشيرازي ص 129.

3 -  الإصابة ج 5 ص 560​


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2005)

اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ناقرأ فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ناقرأ فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص



بالضبط علشان كده هما سفاحين وقتلة ومش تفرق معاهم وكل اللي شفناها من ذبح الاسري باسم الاسلام قليل عليهم 

المفروض بعد ما يذبحوهم يبقوا ياكلوهم بالمناسبة كل افلام الذبح عندي علي الكمبيوتر لو فيه حد عاوزهم


----------



## Zayer (13 أكتوبر 2005)

mena_hot 

يا ريت ترسل لي الافلام 

وشكرا على هذا الموقع http://www.14masom.com


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> mena_hot
> 
> يا ريت ترسل لي الافلام
> 
> وشكرا على هذا الموقع http://www.14masom.com



اخي الحبيب ابعت ايميلك


----------



## صوفيا (14 أكتوبر 2005)

يا شيخه بلا نصب
وانتبهي تغلطي على المسلمين
ما اقول الا انكم واللهي صعباااانين علي وحنشوووف من يضحك اخيرا


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> يا شيخه بلا نصب
> وانتبهي تغلطي على المسلمين
> ما اقول الا انكم واللهي صعباااانين علي وحنشوووف من يضحك اخيرا


اختي الحبيبة
لسنا في مبارة للفوز على الاخرين
بل لكشف الحقيقة 
التي اخفتها يد ابليس
بل بكل محبة نظهر عظمة الله التي تجسدت في المسيح يسوع
وشوق قلوبنا ان تصلي الى ذروة الحقيقة المعلنة بكلمة الله 
ان يسوع جاء الى هذا العالم من اجلك
فانت بالنسبة لي اخت عزيزة جدا لان الرب يحبك
طلبي ان تقرئي الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> يا شيخه بلا نصب
> وانتبهي تغلطي على المسلمين
> ما اقول الا انكم واللهي صعباااانين علي وحنشوووف من يضحك اخيرا


 
شو هذا المستوى الراقي...  

ايش هذه الكلمات الي تدل على سمي الاخلاق... يا حلاوة


----------



## الفارس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> يا شيخه بلا نصب
> وانتبهي تغلطي على المسلمين
> ما اقول الا انكم واللهي صعباااانين علي وحنشوووف من يضحك اخيرا


 
دودي





الاسلوب المحمدي الفاسد بتاعك عرفينه كويس ورجاء الالتزام ​


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الفارس قال:
			
		

> دودي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

حبيبي فارس, مش انا الي رديت الرد... حاول تركز اكثر.. و انا و الحمد لله لست محمدي


----------



## الفارس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

اخر تعديل بواسطه دودي

انت مخك في قفاك

انا كنت كان ردي على كلامك الاسلوب الراقي 

 الي كتبت وطبعا واااااضح انك غيرت فيه     وانت رديت ياسخام

 الاسلوب المحمدي بعدين عن شاربك


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2005)

اها الضاهر انت ما في عندك غير التجريح و السب... لا عجب انك ما تعلمت شئ نبيل من الاسلوب المحمدي...

عزيزي كان بودي انك تبقى في المنتدى, لكن الظاهر انك جاي هنا من اجل المسبة و المشاكل... بعطيك فرصة اخيرة....


----------



## الفارس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الاسلوب المحمدي شي بعيد عنك لما تتعلمه انت ذيك الساعه تعال وفهمنا

احذف عضويتي

ولا اقووولك شرايك احذف عضوية كل الاعضاء وخل يصير عندك منتدى بمشرفين بس وانت صاحبه بدون اعضاء وسو مواضيع وردوا على بعض كذا احسن  :d


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الفارس قال:
			
		

> الاسلوب المحمدي شي بعيد عنك لما تتعلمه انت ذيك الساعه تعال وفهمنا
> 
> احذف عضويتي
> 
> ولا اقووولك شرايك احذف عضوية كل الاعضاء وخل يصير عندك منتدى بمشرفين بس وانت صاحبه بدون اعضاء وسو مواضيع وردوا على بعض كذا احسن :d


 
دمك خفيف ما شاء الله... الظاهر انك مقهور من المنتدى...
بعدين كثرة التعديلات اليس دليلا على اسلوبكم التجريحي و على قلة الادب...


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2005)

طبعا انتا ها تدخل باسم مختلف الموضوع ده معرف زيه زي اسلوب التقية 

ولا تحب اقولك عليه   

المهم لما تدخل بدل السب والكلام العبيط رد من قرائنك وناقش ويمكن تهدينا ولا اتزنقت فا بتخرف في الكلام ؟   ​


----------



## صوفيا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

الفارس قال:
			
		

> ولا اقووولك شرايك احذف عضوية كل الاعضاء وخل يصير عندك منتدى بمشرفين بس وانت صاحبه بدون اعضاء وسو مواضيع وردوا على بعض كذا احسن  :d



ههههههههههههههه والله انك صااااادق


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههه والله انك صااااادق :d


 
اذا كان مش عاجبك المنتدى, على اي سبب انت موجودة فيه؟؟؟


----------



## صوفيا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اذا كان مش عاجبك المنتدى, على اي سبب انت موجودة فيه؟؟؟



ابدا تمضية وقت


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> ابدا تمضية وقت


 
اها... خلي في بالك, اذا استمريتي في هذا الاسلوب ما عاد يكون بامكانك تمضية الوقت هنا...


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> ابدا تمضية وقت


الانسان الواعي يكون وقته من ذهب
اسغلي الوقت فهو لمصلحتك
لان الله حنان ويعطيك الوقت لترجعي له
تأمل ماهو مصيرك الابدي
هل هو بين يدي الشيخ والمتناقض والسيف والارهاب
ام في يدين تقبت من اجلك على الصليب
ارجوك وبكل محبة فالوقت قصير جدا


----------



## صوفيا (17 أكتوبر 2005)

يا اخ فريد الكلام هذا ياليت انت تفكر فيه وتراجع نفسك واعتقاداتك الخاطئه

بدال مانت مضيع وقتك في شي مامنه فايده يااااليت تدور على الطريق الصحيح وتعبد ربك على هدى مو على ضلال

واحب اقولك ان الله لن يقبل غير الاسلام دينا..

صدقني انتم مو راضين تستوعبوون انكم على ضلااااال


----------------------
بعدين ما اسمح لك تقول عن الاسلام تناقض وارهاب
الاسلام تسامح وصدقني انا بعد منتداكم هذا وبعد ماتعرفت على دينكم اكثر
صرت احمد الله صبح وعشى انني مسلمه  

رضينا بالله ربا
وبالاسلام دينا 
ومحمد نبيا ورسولا

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> يا اخ فريد الكلام هذا ياليت انت تفكر فيه وتراجع نفسك واعتقاداتك الخاطئه
> 
> بدال مانت مضيع وقتك في شي مامنه فايده يااااليت تدور على الطريق الصحيح وتعبد ربك على هدى مو على ضلال
> 
> ...



طيب ممكن تفهيمنا انتي الصح وتنقنشينا يا اخت صوفيا والرد يجازيكي كل خير


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> يا اخ فريد الكلام هذا ياليت انت تفكر فيه وتراجع نفسك واعتقاداتك الخاطئه
> 
> بدال مانت مضيع وقتك في شي مامنه فايده يااااليت تدور على الطريق الصحيح وتعبد ربك على هدى مو على ضلال
> 
> ...


نحن ناتي بالحجة والبرهان والدليل القاطع
وانتم صامتون
بعد ذالك لم ارى منك اي مشاركة تستحق الاهتمام
فنرجو منك الدخول في المشاركة الفعلية
والا اذهبي الى المنتديات الترفهية


----------



## صوفيا (17 أكتوبر 2005)

انا جاهزه اسألوني وانا ارد عليكم انا بانتظاركم


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2005)

طيب ايه رائيك في الكلام اللي مكتوب في الموضوع ده يا صوفيا غلط ولا صح 

ولو غلط ايه الصح وايه التفسير السليم للنصوص القرانية


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2005)

عندما نأتي الى كلام الانشاء لا ترى احسن من المسلم في سرد الكلام الطيب و الذي يوهم السامع بانه الحقيقة, لكن عندما نأتي الى البراهين و الدلائل فتجد المسلم صامتا...


----------



## Zayer (17 أكتوبر 2005)

للأسف في اعضاء مسمليمن يسيؤون الى الاسلام   

ويا اخ دودي ويا فريد ويا mena_hot 

انتو ما جبتو البرهان الي تتكلمو عنه 



> فَإِنْ كَانَ حَرْبِيًّا أَوْ زَانِيًا مُحْصَنًا جَازَ قَتْله وَالْأَكْل مِنْهُ _ امر محمد بالاكل من راس كل مسيحي او يهودي يذبح الاجابة في ثلاث اربع الصفحة



يا اخي هذا غير صحيح   لا يجوز منعا باتا اكل لحم البشر 

وهذا حرام  واي تفسير يقول انه يجوز اكل لحم الميت او قتل اليهودي او المسيحي والاكل منه 

فهذا مخطأ


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> للأسف في اعضاء مسمليمن يسيؤون الى الاسلام
> 
> ويا اخ دودي ويا فريد ويا mena_hot
> 
> ...


هل لديك برهان قبل ان تقول خطأ
اعلمنا ايه
واثبت حجتك واقنعنا بالبراهين المنطقية
ثق تماما انك لن تجد عكس ما قدمنه


----------



## ayman_r (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ناقرأ فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص
فعلا هو كده

ربنا يسامحهم ويعرفهم نفسه

الله محبه


----------



## مى عز (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

من تعاليم الرب ان نحترم الانسان والمفروض اذا كنت على حق ترد بالسلوب راقى يا اصحابى السلوك الراق يسوع انا بس عايزة افهم ليه بتدخله الانبياء فى الكلام المفروض نحترم دين بعض يا اتباع يسوع ولكن انا اقول وافتحر انى امن بسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ولكنى مسلمة  واتباع سنة الحبيب المصطفى ياريت لو سمحتوا نحترم دين بعض وارجو من المشرفين ان يحترم رسولنا سيدنا وسيد البشرية كلها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## هيا (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

انا مبسوطة اني موجودة هنا بينكم حبايبي واخواتي  جميل اوي اننا نتناقش ونوصل بس الاهم ان الكلام يكون بمنتهي الاحترام لان في الاخر لكم دينكم وليا ديني
واحنا كمسلمين بنحترم كل الانبياء وكل الرسل وكل الديانات وسيدنا خالد بن الوليد ياريتنا كنا نصه ونقدر نعمل بعض اللي عمله بس اللي عمله فعلا مش اللي حضرتك كاتبه
ده راينا رايكم انتم احرار فيه بس احنا مش بنطلب اكثر من الاحترام والرقي بينا لاننا في الاخر من اب واحد


----------



## مى عز (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

والحمد لله لست محمدى  رحمة الله امة محمد منكم والحمد لله انى اتبع دين الرحمة دين محمد واشهد ان لااله الله الا الله وان محمد عبده ورسوله وبس هكتب ايه الوحدنية للاله قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولو يكن له كفون احد صدق الله العظيم وسال بسيط لو يسوع ابن الله كماتقولون ازى مش قادر يحميكم وازى مش قادر يحمى المسجد الاقصى المفروض انه مكانكمانتو انتو فين منه معظم لى ماتوا فى سيبل المسجد الاقصى مسلمينفكرو لو لحظة هتامنوا بالله وبجد انتو ازى فاكرين ان الله ليه ابن ازى وهو اللله مش اللله مش انسان فكرو شوية يمكن ربنا يهديكمويارب مشاركة ما تتمسح


----------



## هيا (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

فين بقيت الردود


----------



## هيا (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

ليه مافيش مناقشة محترمة
ليه الغلط في بعض 
ليه تشيلوا الردود


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

*عايزة الردود ولا عايزة الشتايم و قلة الادب اللي كتبتها اختك المحمدية*

*تم طردها لقلة ادبها*


----------



## هيا (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

اختي مش قليلة الادب بس هي بتحب دينها اوي وبتغير عليه زي اي حد مؤمن 

بس لو ممكن نتناقش بهدوء يكون افضل وبعدين لو هي قليلة الادب واسكوفيلد ده ايه

اللي غلط في الرسول والقران   مش غيرة علي دينه برضه ولا هو قليل الادب ياريت تكونوا عادلين في ده كمان وتطردوه ولا انتوا ناس ناس عشان بس تعرفوا ان انتو مش بتحسبوها صح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

*انتي ماشفنتيش هي كتبت اية و الالفاظ كانت اية*


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

يا مسلة يالي اسمك هيا, خليكي محترمة و بلاش تشتتي الموضوع
الموضوع يتكلم عن خالد بن الوليد
اذا عايزة تبكين و تصرخين, روحي لمكان اخر
اي مداخلة اخرى منك تشتت الموضوع ستوقف عضويتك
شوية نظام يا همج


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

*المنتدى مسيحي ماتتوقعيش واحدة داخلة تشتمنا و نسيبها *

*مسحت شتيمتها مرة و اتنين و تلاتة و اديتها اكتر من فرصة و هي مصرة على الغلط برضة*

*اما اسكوفيلد هو لية رأية و حر فية*

*وعموما مهما قال مايجيش حاجة جمب اللي بتقولوة انتوا علينا و من قراءنكم*

*و كفاية تشتييت بالموضوع و الخروج عنة *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

هيا ..
مرحبا بك معنا ..
في انتظار مشاركات قيمة وموضوعات مدعمة بالادله ..
في الانتظار


----------



## مسلم2 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

               من هو خالد ابن الوليد
سيف الله المسلول
خالد بن الوليد
إنه خالد بن الوليد -رضي الله عنه-، القائد العبقري الذي لا تزال خططه الحربية في معاركه مثار إعجاب الشرق والغرب، وكان خالد قبل أن يسلم يحارب الإسلام والمسلمين، وقاد جيش المشركين يوم أحد، واستطاع أن يحوِّل نصر المسلمين إلى هزيمة بعد أن هاجمهم من الخلف، عندما تخلى الرماة عن مواقعهم، وظل خالد على شركه حتى كان عام الحديبية، فأرسل إليه أخوه الوليد بن الوليد كتابًا، جاء فيه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أما بعد: فأني لم أر أعجب من ذهاب رأيك عن الإسلام، وعقلك عقلك!! ومثل الإسلام لا يجهله أحد، وقد سألني رسول الله ( عنك، فقال: (أين خالد؟) فقلت: يأتي الله به، فقال رسول الله  (مثله جهل الإسلام، ولو كان جعل نكايته وجده مع المسلمين كان خيرًا له). فاستدرك يا أخي ما فاتك، فقد فاتك مواطن صالحة.
فلما قرأ خالد كتاب أخيه، انشرح صدره للإسلام، فخرج فلقى عثمان بن طلحة، فحدثه أنه يريد الذهاب إلى المدينة، فشجعه عثمان على ذلك، وخرجا معًا، فقابلهما عمرو بن العاص، وعرفا منه أنه يريد الإسلام أيضًا، فتصاحبوا
جميعًا إلى المدينة؛ وكان ذلك في نهاية السنة السابعة من الهجرة، فلما قدموا على النبي ( رحب بهم، فأعلنوا إسلامهم، فقال صلى الله عليه
وسلم لخالد: (قد كنت أرى لك عقلاً رجوت ألا يسلمك إلا إلى خير) [ابن سعد]. فقال خالد: استغفر لي كل ما أوضعت فيه من صد عن سبيل الله.
فقال  (إن الإسلام يجب (يزيل) ما كان قبله، اللهم اغفر لخالد بن الوليد كل ما أوضع منه من صد عن سبيلك) [ابن سعد]. ومنذ ذلك اليوم وخالد يدافع عن راية الله، ويجاهد في كل مكان لإعلاء كلمة الحق، وخرج مع جيش المسلمين المتجه إلى مؤتة تحت إمارة زيد بن حارثة، ويوصى الرسول  (إن قتل زيد فجعفر، وإن قتل جعفر فعبد الله بن رواحة) [البخاري]، فلما قتل الثلاثة وأصبح الجيش بلا أمير، جعل المسلمون خالدًا أميرهم، واستطاع خالد أن يسحب جيش المسلمين وينجو به.
وفي فتح مكة، أرسله رسول الله ( إلى بيت العزى، وكان بيتًا عظيمًا لقريش ولقبائل أخرى، فهدمه خالد وهو يقول:
يَا عِزّ كُفْرَانَكَ لا سُبْحَانَكْ أني رَأيْتُ اللَّهَ قَــدْ أَهَانَكْ
ويوم حنين، كان خالد في مقدمة جيش المسلمين، وجرح في هذه المعركة، فأتاه رسول الله ( ليطمئن عليه ويعوده، ويقـال: إنـه نـفـث في جرحه فشفي بإذن الله. واستمر خالد في جهاده وقيادته لجيش المسلمين بعد وفاة الرسول (، فحارب المرتدين ومانعي الزكاة، ومدعي النبوة، ورفع راية الإسلام ليفتح بها بلاد العراق وبلاد الشام، فقد كان الجهاد هو كل حياته، وكان يقول: ما من ليلة يهدى إليَّ فيها عروس أنا لها محب أحب إلي من ليلة شديدة البرد كثيرة الجليد في سرية أصبح فيها العدو. [أبو يعلي].
وكان خالد مخلصا في جهاده، ففي حرب الروم قام في جنده خطيبًا، وقال بعد أن حمد الله: إن هذا يوم من أيام الله، لا ينبغي فيه الفخر ولا البغي، أخلصوا جهادكم وأريدوا الله بعملكم. وكان خالد بن الوليد دائمًا يطمع في إسلام من يحاربه، فكان يدعوهم إلى الإسلام أولاً، فهو يحب للناس الإيمان ولا يرضي لهم دخول النار، فإن أبوا فالجزية ثم الحرب.
وكان اسم خالد يسبقه في كل مواجهة له مع أعداء الإسلام، وكان الجميع يتعجبون من عبقريته، وقوة بأسه في الحرب، ففي معركة اليرموك خرج (جرجة) أحد قادة الروم من صفوف جنده، وطلب من خالد الحديث معه، فخرج إليه خالد، فقال جرجة: أخبرني فاصدقني ولا تكذبني، فإن الحر لا يكذب، ولا تخادعني فإن الكريم لا يخادع، هل أنزل الله على نبيكم سيفًا من السماء فأعطاه لك فلا تسله على أحد إلا هزمتهم؟ فقال خالد: لا.
فسأله جرجة: فبم سميت سيف الله؟ فردَّ عليه خالد قائلاً: إن الله بعث فينا نبيه محمدًا ( فدعانا للإسلام فرفضنا دعوته، وعذبناه، وحاربناه، ثم هدانا الله فأسلمنا، فقال الرسول  (أنت سيف من سيوف الله، سلَّه الله على المشركين)، ودعا لي بالنصر، فسميت سيف الله بذلك، فأنا من أشد المسلمين على المشركين. ثم سأله جرجة عن دعوته، وعن فضل من يدخل في الإسلام، وبعد حوار طويل بينهما شرح الله صدر جرجة للإسلام، فأسلم وتوضَّأ وصلى ركعتين مع خالد بن الوليد، ثم حارب مع صفوف الإيمان، فأنعم الله عليه بالشهادة في سبيله عز وجل.
وعندما تولى الفاروق عمر الخلافة، عزل خالد من القيادة، وولَّى قيادة الجيش
أبا عبيدة بن الجراح، فحارب خالد تحت راية الحق جنديًّا مخلصًا مطيعًا لقائده لا يدخر جهدًا ولا رأيًّا في صالح الدين ونصرة الحق، فكان نِعمَ القائد
ونعم الجندي.
وظل خالد يجاهد في سبيل ربه حتى مرض مرض الموت، فكان يبكي على فراش الموت، ويقول: لقد حضرت كذا وكذا زحفًا، وما في جسدي شبر إلا وفيه ضربة سيف أو طعنة برمح أو رمية بسهم، وها أنا أموت على فراشي حتف أنفي كما يموت البعير، فلا نامت أعين الجبناء. وتوفي رضي الله عنه بحمص من أرض الشام سنة (21 هـ).
                                             من هو خالد ابن الوليد

هو "أبو سليمان خالد بن الوليد بن المغيرة"، ينتهي نسبه إلى "مرة بن كعب بن لؤي" الجد السابع للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) و"أبي بكر الصديق" رضي الله عنه.
وأمه هي "لبابة بنت الحارث بن حزن الهلالية"، وقد ذكر "ابن عساكر" – في تاريخه – أنه كان قريبًا من سن "عمر بن الخطاب".
أسرة عريقة ومجد تليد
وينتمي خالد إلى قبيلة "بني مخزوم" أحد بطون "قريش" التي كانت إليها "القبة" و"الأعنة"، وكان لها شرف عظيم ومكانة كبيرة في الجاهلية، وكانت على قدر كبير من الجاه والثراء، وكانت بينهم وبين قريش مصاهرة متبادلة.
وكان منهم الكثير من السابقين للإسلام؛ منهم: "أبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد"، وكان في طليعة المهاجرين إلى الحبشة، و"الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم" الذي كانت داره أول مسجد للإسلام، وأول مدرسة للدعوة الإسلامية.
وكانت أسرة "خالد" ذات منزلة متميزة في بني مخزوم؛ فعمه "أبو أمية بن المغيرة" كان معروفًا بالحكمة والفضل، وكان مشهورًا بالجود والكرم، وهو الذي أشار على قبائل قريش بتحكيم أول من يدخل عليهم حينما اختلفوا على وضع الحجر الأسود وكادوا يقتتلون، وقد مات قبل الإسلام.
وعمه "هشام بن المغيرة" كان من سادات قريش وأشرافها، وهو الذي قاد بني مخزوم في "حرب الفجار".
وكان لخالد إخوة كثيرون بلغ عددهم ستة من الذكور هم: "العاص" و"أبو قيس" و"عبد شمس" و"عمارة" و"هشام" و"الوليد"، اثنتين من الإناث هما: "فاطمة" و"فاضنة".
أما أبوه فهو "عبد شمس الوليد بن المغيرة المخزومي"، وكان ذا جاه عريض وشرف رفيع في "قريش"، وكان معروفًا بالحكمة والعقل؛ فكان أحدَ حكام "قريش" في الجاهلية، وكان ثَريًّا صاحب ضياع وبساتين لا ينقطع ثمرها طوال العام.
فارس عصره
وفي هذا الجو المترف المحفوف بالنعيم نشأ "خالد بن الوليد"، وتعلم الفروسية كغيره من أبناء الأشراف، ولكنه أبدى نبوغًا ومهارة في الفروسية منذ وقت مبكر، وتميز على جميع أقرانه، كما عُرف بالشجاعة والجَلَد والإقدام، والمهارة وخفة الحركة في الكرّ والفرّ.
واستطاع "خالد" أن يثبت وجوده في ميادين القتال، وأظهر من فنون الفروسية والبراعة في القتال ما جعله فارس عصره بلا منازع.
معاداته للإسلام والمسلمين
وكان "خالد" –كغيره من أبناء "قريش"– معاديًا للإسلام ناقمًا على النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والمسلمين الذين آمنوا به وناصروه، بل كان شديد العداوة لهم شديد التحامل عليهم، ومن ثَم فقد كان حريصًا على محاربة الإسلام والمسلمين، وكان في طليعة المحاربين لهم في كل المعارك التي خاضها الكفار والمشركون ضد المسلمين.
وكان له دور بارز في إحراز النصر للمشركين على المسلمين في غزوة "أحد"، حينما وجد غِرَّة من المسلمين بعد أن خالف الرماة أوامر النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وتركوا مواقعهم في أعلى الجبل، ونزلوا ليشاركوا إخوانهم جمع غنائم وأسلاب المشركين المنهزمين، فدار "خالد" بفلول المشركين وباغَتَ المسلمين من خلفهم، فسادت الفوضى والاضطراب في صفوفهم، واستطاع أن يحقق النصر للمشركين بعد أن كانت هزيمتهم محققة.
كذلك فإن "خالدا" كان أحد صناديد قريش يوم الخندق الذين كانوا يتناوبون الطواف حول الخندق علهم يجدون ثغرة منه؛ فيأخذوا المسلمين على غرة، ولما فشلت الأحزاب في اقتحام الخندق، وولوا منهزمين، كان "خالد بن الوليد" أحد الذين يحمون ظهورهم حتى لا يباغتهم المسلمون.
وفي "الحديبية" خرج "خالد" على رأس مائتي فارس دفعت بهم قريش لملاقاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأصحابه، ومنعهم من دخول مكة، وقد أسفر الأمر عن عقد معاهدة بين المسلمين والمشركين عرفت باسم "صلح الحديبية".
وقد تجلت كراهية "خالد" للإسلام والمسلمين حينما أراد المسلمون دخول مكة في عمرة القضاء؛ فلم يطِق خالد أن يراهم يدخلون مكة –رغم ما بينهم من صلح ومعاهدة– وقرر الخروج من مكة حتى لا يبصر أحدًا منهم فيها.
إسلامه
أسلم خالد في (صفر 8 هـ= يونيو 629م)؛ أي قبل فتح مكة بستة أشهر فقط، وقبل غزوة مؤتة بنحو شهرين.
ويروى في سبب إسلامه: أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال للوليد بن الوليد أخيه، وهو في عمرة القضاء: "لو جاء خالد لقدّمناه، ومن مثله سقط عليه الإسلام في عقله"، فكتب "الوليد" إلى "خالد" يرغبه في الإسلام، ويخبره بما قاله رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فيه، فكان ذلك سبب إسلامه وهجرته.
وقد سُرَّ النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بإسلام خالد، وقال له حينما أقبل عليه: "الحمد لله الذي هداك، قد كنت أرى لك عقلاً رجوت ألا يسلمك إلا إلى خير".
وفرح المسلمون بانضمام خالد إليهم، فقد أعزه الله بالإسلام كما أعز الإسلام به، وتحول عداء خالد للإسلام والمسلمين إلى حب وتراحم، وانقلبت موالاته للكافرين إلى عداء سافر، وكراهية متأججة، وجولات متلاحقة من الصراع والقتال.
سيف الله في مؤتة
وكانت أولى حلقات الصراع بين خالد والمشركين –بعد التحول العظيم الذي طرأ على حياة خالد وفكره وعقيدته– في (جمادى الأولى 8هـ = سبتمبر 629م) حينما أرسل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) سرية الأمراء إلى "مؤتة" للقصاص من قتلة "الحارث بن عمير" رسوله إلى صاحب بصرى.
وجعل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) على هذا الجيش: "زيد بن حارثة" ومن بعده "جعفر بن أبي طالب"، ثم "عبد الله بن رواحة"، فلما التقى المسلمون بجموع الروم، استشهد القادة الثلاثة الذين عينهم النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وأصبح المسلمون بلا قائد، وكاد عقدهم ينفرط وهم في أوج المعركة، وأصبح موقفهم حرجًا، فاختاروا "خالدًا" قائدًا عليهم.
واستطاع "خالد" بحنكته ومهارته أن يعيد الثقة إلى نفوس المسلمين بعد أن أعاد تنظيم صفوفهم، وقد أبلى "خالد" – في تلك المعركة – بلاء حسنًا، فقد اندفع إلى صفوف العدو يعمل فيهم سيفه قتلاً وجرحًا حتى تكسرت في يده تسعة أسياف.
وقد أخبر النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أصحابه باستشهاد الأمراء الثلاثة، وأخبرهم أن "خالدًا" أخذ اللواء من بعدهم، وقال عنه: "اللهم إنه سيف من سيوفك، فأنت تنصره". فسمي خالد "سيف الله" منذ ذلك اليوم.
وبرغم قلة عدد جيش المسلمين الذي لا يزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف فارس، فإنه استطاع أن يلقي في روع الروم أن مددًا جاء للمسلمين بعد أن عمد إلى تغيير نظام الجيش بعد كل جولة، فتوقف الروم عن القتال، وتمكن خالد بذلك أن يحفظ جيش المسلمين، ويعود به إلى المدينة استعدادًا لجولات قادمة.
خالد والدفاع عن الإسلام
وحينما خرج النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في نحو عشرة آلاف من المهاجرين والأنصار؛ لفتح "مكة" في (10 من رمضان 8هـ = 3 من يناير 630م)، جعله النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) على أحد جيوش المسلمين الأربعة، وأمره بالدخول من "الليط" في أسفل مكة، فكان خالد هو أول من دخل من أمراء النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، بعد أن اشتبك مع المشركين الذين تصدوا له وحاولوا منعه من دخول البيت الحرام، فقتل منهم ثلاثة عشر مشركًا، واستشهد ثلاثة من المسلمين، ودخل المسلمون مكة – بعد ذلك – دون قتال.
وبعد فتح مكة أرسل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) خالدًا في ثلاثين فارسًا من المسلمين إلى "بطن نخلة" لهدم "العزى" أكبر أصنام "قريش" وأعظمها لديها.
ثم أرسله – بعد ذلك – في نحو ثلاثمائة وخمسين رجلاً إلى "بني جذيمة" يدعوهم إلى الإسلام، ولكن "خالدًا" – بما عُرف عنه من البأس والحماس – قتل منهم عددًا كبيرًا برغم إعلانهم الدخول في الإسلام؛ ظنًا منه أنهم إنما أعلنوا إسلامهم لدرء القتل عن أنفسهم، وقد غضب النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لما فعله خالد وقال: "اللهم إني أبرأ إليك مما صنع خالد"، وأرسل "عليًا بن أبي طالب" لدفع دية قتلى "بني جذيمة".
وقد اعتبر كثير من المؤرخين تلك الحادثة إحدى مثالب "خالد"، وإن كانوا جميعًا يتفقون على أنه أخطأ متأولاً، وليس عن قصد أو تعمد. وليس أدل على ذلك من أنه ظل يحظى بثقة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، بل إنه ولاه – بعد ذلك – إمارة عدد كبير من السرايا، وجعله على مقدمة جيش المسلمين في العديد من جولاتهم ضد الكفار والمشركين.
ففي "غزوة حنين" كان "خالد" على مقدمة خيل "بني سليم" في نحو مائة فارس، خرجوا لقتال قبيلة "هوازن" في (شوال 8هـ = فبراير 630م)، وقد أبلى فيها "خالد" بلاءً حسنًا، وقاتل بشجاعة، وثبت في المعركة بعد أن فرَّ من كان معه من "بني سليم"، وظل يقاتل ببسالة وبطولة حتى أثخنته الجراح البليغة، فلما علم النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بما أصابه سأل عن رحله ليعوده.
سيف على أعداء الله
ولكن هذه الجراح البليغة لم تمنع خالدًا أن يكون على رأس جيش المسلمين حينما خرج إلى "الطائف" لحرب "ثقيف" و"هوازن".
ثم بعثه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) – بعد ذلك – إلى "بني المصطلق" سنة (9هـ = 630م)، ليقف على حقيقة أمرهم، بعدما بلغه أنهم ارتدوا عن الإسلام، فأتاهم "خالد" ليلاً، وبعث عيونه إليهم، فعلم أنهم على إسلامهم، فعاد إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فأخبره بخبرهم.
وفي (رجب 9هـ = أكتوبر 630م) أرسل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) "خالدًا" في أربعمائة وعشرين فارسًا إلى "أكيدر بن عبد الملك" صاحب "دومة الجندل"، فاستطاع "خالد" أسر "أكيدر"، وغنم المسلمون مغانم كثيرة، وساقه إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فصالحه على فتح "دومة الجندل"، وأن يدفع الجزية للمسلمين، وكتب له النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كتابًا بذلك.
وفي (جمادى الأولى 1هـ = أغسطس 631م) بعث النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) "خالدًا" إلى "بني الحارث بن كعب" بنجران في نحو أربعمائة من المسلمين، ليخيرهم بين الإسلام أو القتال، فأسلم كثير منهم، وأقام "خالد" فيهم ستة أشهر يعلمهم الإسلام وكتاب الله وسنة نبيه، ثم أرسل إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يخبره بإسلامهم، فكتب إليه النبي يستقدمه مع وفد منهم.
يقاتل المرتدين ومانعي الزكاة
وبعد وفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) شارك "خالد" في قتال المرتدين في عهد "أبي بكر الصديق" – رضي الله عنه – فقد ظن بعض المنافقين وضعاف الإيمان أن الفرصة قد أصبحت سانحة لهم – بعد وفاة النبي – للانقضاض على هذا الدين، فمنهم من ادعى النبوية، ومنهم من تمرد على الإسلام ومنع الزكاة، ومنهم من ارتد عن الإسلام. وقد وقع اضطراب كبير، واشتعلت الفتنة التي أحمى أوارها وزكّى نيرانها كثير من أعداء الإسلام.
وقد واجه الخليفة الأول تلك الفتنة بشجاعة وحزم، وشارك خالد بن الوليد بنصيب وافر في التصدي لهذه الفتنة والقضاء عليها، حينما وجهه أبو بكر لقتال "طليحة بن خويلد الأسدي" وكان قد تنبأ في حياة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حينما علم بمرضه بعد حجة الوداع، ولكن خطره تفاقم وازدادت فتنته بعد وفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والتفاف كثير من القبائل حوله، واستطاع خالد أن يلحق بطليحة وجيشه هزيمة منكرة فر "طليحة" على إثرها إلى "الشام"، ثم أسلم بعد ذلك وحسن إسلامه، وكان له دور بارز في حروب الفرس، وقد استشهد في عهد عمر بن الخطاب.
وبعد فرار طليحة راح خالد يتتبع فلول المرتدين، فأعمل فيهم سيفه حتى عاد كثير منهم إلى الإسلام.
مقتل مالك بن نويرة وزواج خالد من امرأته
ثم سار خالد ومن معه إلى مالك بن نويرة الذي منع الزكاة بعد وفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فلما علم مالك بقدومه أمر قومه بالتفرق حتى لا يظفر بهم خالد، ولكن خالدا تمكن من أسره في نفر من قومه، وكانت ليلة شديدة البرودة، فأمر خالد مناديًا أن أدفئوا أسراكم، وظن الحرس -وكانوا من كنانة- أنه أراد قتل الأسرى – على لغتهم- فشرعوا فيهم سيوفهم بالقتل، حتى إذا ما انتبه خالد كانوا قد فرغوا منهم.
وأراد خالد أن يكفّر عن ذلك الخطأ الذي لم يعمده فتزوج من امرأة مالك؛ مواساة لها، وتخفيفًا عن مصيبتها في فقد زوجها الفارس الشاعر.
القضاء على فتنة مسيلمة الكذاب
وخرج خالد – بعد ذلك – لقتال مسيلمة الكذاب الذي كان من أشد أولئك المتنبئين خطرًا، ومن أكثرهم أعوانًا وجندًا، ودارت معركة عنيفة بين الجانبين، انتهت بهزيمة "بني حنيفة" ومقتل "مسيلمة"، وقد استشهد في تلك الحرب عدد كبير من المسلمين بلغ أكثر من ثلاثمائة وستين من المهاجرين والأنصار، وكان أكثرهم من السابقين إلى الإسلام، وحفظه القرآن، وهو الأمر الذي دعا أبا بكر إلى التفكير في جمع القرآن الكريم؛ خوفًا عليه من الضياع بعد موت هذا العدد الكبير من الحفاظ.
فتوحات خالد في العراق
ومع بدايات عام (12هـ = 633م) بعد أن قضى أبو بكر على فتنة الردة التي كادت تمزق الأمة وتقضي على الإسلام، توجه الصديق ببصره إلى العراق يريد تأمين حدود الدولة الإسلامية، وكسر شوكة الفرس المتربصين بالإسلام.
وكان خالد في طليعة القواد الذين أرسلهم أبو بكر لتلك المهمة، واستطاع خالد أن يحقق عددًا من الانتصارات على الفرس في "الأبلة" و"المذار" و"الولجة" و"أليس"، وواصل خالد تقدمه نحو "الحيرة" ففتحها بعد أن صالحه أهلها على الجزية، واستمر خالد في تقدمه وفتوحاته حتى فتح جانبًا كبيرًا من العراق، ثم اتجه إلى "الأنبار" ليفتحها، ولكن أهلها تحصنوا بها، وكان حولها خندق عظيم يصعب اجتيازه، ولكن خالدًا لم تعجزه الحيلة، فأمر جنوده برمي الجنود المتحصنين بالسهام في عيونهم، حتى أصابوا نحو ألف عين منهم، ثم عمد إلى الإبل الضعاف والهزيلة، فنحرها وألقى بها في أضيق جانب من الخندق، حتى صنع جسرًا استطاع العبور عليه هو وفرسان المسلمين تحت وابل من السهام أطلقه رماته لحمايتهم من الأعداء المتربصين بهم من فوق أسوار الحصن العالية المنيعة.. فلما رأى قائد الفرس ما صنع خالد وجنوده، طلب الصلح، وأصبحت الأنبار في قبضة المسلمين.
يواصل فتوحاته في العراق
واستخلف خالد "الزبرقان بن بدر" على الأنبار واتجه إلى "عين التمر" التي اجتمع بها عدد كبير من الفرس، تؤازرهم بعض قبائل العرب، فلما بلغهم مقدم "خالد" هربوا، والتجأ من بقي منهم إلى الحصن، وحاصر خالد الحصن حتى استسلم من فيه، فاستخلف "عويم بن الكاهل الأسلمي" على عين التمر، وخرج في جيشه إلى دومة الجندل ففتحهما.
وبسط خالد نفوذه على الحصيد والخنافس والمصيخ، وامتد سلطانه إلى الفراض وأرض السواد ما بين دجلة والفرات.
الطريق إلى الشام
ثم رأى أبو بكر أن يتجه بفتوحاته إلى الشام، فكان خالد قائده الذي يرمي به الأعداء في أي موضع، حتى قال عنه: "والله لأنسين الروم وساوس الشيطان بخالد بن الوليد"، ولم يخيب خالد ظن أبي بكر فيه، فقد استطاع أن يصل إلى الشام بسرعة بعد أن سلك طريقًا مختصرًا، مجتازًا المفاوز المهلكة غير المطروقة، متخذًا "رافع بن عمير الطائي" دليلاً له، ليكون في نجدة أمراء أبي بكر في الشام: "أبي عبيدة عامر الجراح"، و"شرحبيل بن حسنة" و"عمرو بن العاص"، فيفاجئ الروم قبل أن يستعدوا له.. وما إن وصل خالد إلى الشام حتى عمد إلى تجميع جيوش المسلمين تحت راية واحدة، ليتمكنوا من مواجهة عدوهم والتصدي له.
وأعاد خالد تنظيم الجيش، فقسمه إلى كراديس، ليكثروا في عين عدوهم فيهابهم، وجعل كل واحد من قادة المسلمين على رأس عدد من الكراديس، فجعل أبا عبيدة في القلب على (18) كردسا، ومعه عكرمة بن أبي جهل والقعقاع بن عمرو، وجعل عمرو بن العاص في الميمنة على 10 كراديس ومعه شرحبيل بن حسنة، وجعل يزيد بن أبي سفيان في الميسرة على 10 كراديس.
والتقى المسلمون والروم في وادي اليرموك وحمل المسلمون على الروم حملة شديدة، أبلوا فيها بلاء حسنا حتى كتب لهم النصر في النهاية. وقد استشهد من المسلمين في هذه الموقعة نحو ثلاثة آلاف، فيهم كثير من أصحاب رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم).
وتجلت حكمة خالد وقيادته الواعية حينما جاءه رسول برسالة من عمر بن الخطاب تحمل نبأ وفاة أبي بكر الصديق وتخبره بعزله عن إمارة الجيش وتولية أبي عبيدة بدلا منه، وكانت المعركة لا تزال على أشدها بين المسلمين والروم، فكتم خالد النبأ حتى تم النصر للمسلمين، فسلم الرسالة لأبي عبيدة ونزل له عن قيادة الجيش.
خالد بين القيادة والجندية
ولم ينته دور خالد في الفتوحات الإسلامية بعزل عمر له وتولية أبي عبيدة أميرا للجيش، وإنما ظل خالد يقاتل في صفوف المسلمين، فارسا من فرسان الحرب وبطلا من أبطال المعارك الأفذاذ المعدودين.
وكان له دور بارز في فتح دمشق وحمص وقنسرين، ولم يفت في عضده أن يكون واحدا من جنود المسلمين، ولم يوهن في عزمه أن يصير جنديا بعد أن كان قائدا وأميرا؛ فقد كانت غايته الكبرى الجهاد في سبيل الله، ينشده من أي موقع وفي أي مكان.
وفاة الفاتح العظيم
وتوفي خالد بحمص في (18 من رمضان 21هـ = 20 من أغسطس 642م). وحينما حضرته الوفاة، انسابت الدموع من عينيه حارة حزينة ضارعة، ولم تكن دموعه رهبة من الموت، فلطالما واجه الموت بحد سيفه في المعارك، يحمل روحه على سن رمحه، وإنما كان حزنه وبكاؤه لشوقه إلى الشهادة، فقد عزّ عليه –وهو الذي طالما ارتاد ساحات الوغى فترتجف منه قلوب أعدائه وتتزلزل الأرض من تحت أقدامهم- أن يموت على فراشه، وقد جاءت كلماته الأخيرة تعبر عن ذلك الحزن والأسى في تأثر شديد: "لقد حضرت كذا وكذا زحفا وما في جسدي موضع شبر إلا وفيه ضربة بسيف، أو رمية بسهم، أو طعنة برمح، وها أنا ذا أموت على فراشي حتف أنفي، كما يموت البعير، فلا نامت أعين الجبناء".
وحينا يسمع عمر بوفاته يقول: "دع نساء بني مخزوم يبكين على أبي سليمان، فإنهن لا يكذبن، فعلى مثل أبي سليمان تبكي البواكي".

                                       من هو خالد ابن الوليد
                 انا لا اكتب كلمى هذا كله دفاع عنه فهو اكبر  واعظم من ان تناله اقلامكم الغموسه بنار الحقد والكراهيه ولكنى احبتت ان  اعطى لكم فرصه لكى تعرفو من هو خالد ابن الوليد  لعل وعسى يكون بينكم عاقلا ويعى من هو خالد ابن الوليد
                                               يقول الله عز وجل 
                    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
           ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم
                                  ويقول الله عز وجل
 ان الذين كفرو سوء عليهم اانذرتم او لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون@ ختم الله على سمعهم وابصارهعم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم
                                                               صدق الله العظيم
                                      اتحدى ومن خلال المنتدى ان احد من الاخوه المسحين يفهم عمليه الثالوث
       افهمو الاول دينكم وبعدين هاجمو دين الاخرين
 اتفقو الاول من تعبدون اهو الابن او الاب او الروح القدس انتم اختلفتم على ما بينكم على من تعبدون
                      فكيف تتفقو على دين الاخرين


----------



## مسلم2 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*

 ده كله على خالد بن الوليد
 اه يمكن علشان كان وما زال اعظم قائد اسلامى مش مسيحى 
 اه علشان كان عبقريه حربيه فظه مسلمه مش مسحيه
   اه علشان كان سبف الله المسلول
              ايه كل الحقد ده كله
                            عموما يا عم ولا يهمك خالد اكبر بكتر من ان تناله اقلامكم المغموسه بنار الحقد والكراهيه
 اكتب ولا يهمك  انت عارف انت عامل زاى ايه  زاى الى بيحاول يوقع الجبل بدماخه فى الاخر لا الجبل هيقع بس هو اللى دمتاحه هتوجعه مش اكتر 
 اخبط الجبل ولا يهمك وبس بعدين متعيطش
                       المشكله ان الكل اتفق على ان خالد وحش بنكم اتفقتم على ده كلكم مع انكم محتلفين فى اهم حاجه بينكم
هل تعبدون الابن ام الاب ام  الروح القدس
 بذمتكم مش غريبه دى 
 قل موتو بغيظكم
 والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرين
 يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين
 بس تعرف بجد موضوعك شيق جدا ليكم مقدره غريبه فى تزيف الدنيا
  الله عليكم وربنا معاكم 
 والله صعبانين على بس نعمل ايه بقه
 الدنيا لازم يكون فيها اغبياء علشان تمشى


----------



## مسلم2 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى*



مسلم2 قال:


> من هو خالد ابن الوليد
> سيف الله المسلول
> خالد بن الوليد
> إنه خالد بن الوليد -رضي الله عنه-، القائد العبقري الذي لا تزال خططه الحربية في معاركه مثار إعجاب الشرق والغرب، وكان خالد قبل أن يسلم يحارب الإسلام والمسلمين، وقاد جيش المشركين يوم أحد، واستطاع أن يحوِّل نصر المسلمين إلى هزيمة بعد أن هاجمهم من الخلف، عندما تخلى الرماة عن مواقعهم، وظل خالد على شركه حتى كان عام الحديبية، فأرسل إليه أخوه الوليد بن الوليد كتابًا، جاء فيه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أما بعد: فأني لم أر أعجب من ذهاب رأيك عن الإسلام، وعقلك عقلك!! ومثل الإسلام لا يجهله أحد، وقد سألني رسول الله ( عنك، فقال: (أين خالد؟) فقلت: يأتي الله به، فقال رسول الله  (مثله جهل الإسلام، ولو كان جعل نكايته وجده مع المسلمين كان خيرًا له). فاستدرك يا أخي ما فاتك، فقد فاتك مواطن صالحة.
> ...



 حبيت بس اصلح الاخطاء علشان عارف الكل منكم همسك فيها ويقول اهو شافو غلط فى الايه 
 ان الذين كافرو سوء عليهم اانذرتم ام لا تنذرهم لا يؤمنون@ختم الله على سمعهم وابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم بما كانو يكفرون


----------

